# Recommend me a good dumb phone



## golightly (May 25, 2012)

It seems that even people who profess to dislike smartphones are now getting one. (I'm looking at you, Eastender ).  It's getting like Invasion of the Bodysnatchers where everyone succumbs.  I have certainly considered getting a smartphone but, considering my lifestyle, I can't see why I would benefit from owning one.  I do, however, need to get a better dumb phone.  So, with that in mind, can someone give some pointers to some decent phones.  By decent I mean good battery life, good sound and fairly robust.  Btw,  I do not need extra large buttons.


----------



## TopCat (May 25, 2012)

It appears we are almost pariahs for not wanting a phone the size of a Kindle that works poorly as a phone and won't last the day before the battery runs out. I want smaller phones with improved battery life and a non scratch screen with a 10mp camera. Fuck surfing the net whilst out and about, I rarely do.


----------



## Yelkcub (May 25, 2012)

If you can still get a Nokia 6310i, that was the best phone I ever had. Battery lasted for about 3-4 days


----------



## Ax^ (May 25, 2012)

TopCat said:


> It appears we are almost pariahs for not wanting a phone the size of a Kindle that works poorly as a phone and won't last the day before the battery runs out. I want smaller phones with improved battery life and a non scratch screen with a 10mp camera. Fuck surfing the net whilst out and about, I rarely do.


 
get an sony cyber shot then


ffs


----------



## EastEnder (May 25, 2012)




----------



## 8ball (May 25, 2012)

I'va had a Motorola L6 for nearly 7 years now. Been dropped more times than Robbie Williams and still going strong with original battery. Survived being dropped down the toilet a few weeks ago, though the voltmeter went wonky for a bit.

Shit camera, but good battery life and does the job for phoning, texting and as an alarm clock.


----------



## weltweit (May 25, 2012)

Nokia 6303i Classic - Battery lasts most of the week if calls are low, with making calls it still lasts a few days. Camera is 3.2mpx and not bad. Mostly metal body and keys.


----------



## EastEnder (May 25, 2012)

My phone's got a quad core processor. It's like a penis extension for those of us who can't afford a sports car.


----------



## RoyReed (May 25, 2012)

I still like my Nokia 6500s. The battery lasted over a week on standby when it was new, although that's down to about three days now. Had it nearly five years.


----------



## ChrisD (May 25, 2012)

It's lovely sunny weather..... what's -
1.... best phone for texting in sunshine (ie where you can read the screen outdoors)?
2.... with loudest ringtone  ( ie to wake me up when dozing on allotment)


----------



## golightly (May 25, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Nokia 6303i Classic - Battery lasts most of the week if calls are low, with making calls it still lasts a few days. Camera is 3.2mpx and not bad. Mostly metal body and keys.


 
I used to have a 6300 which I rather liked, which was quite similar.  That looks like it might well suit my needs.


----------



## golightly (May 25, 2012)

EastEnder said:


> My phone's got a quad core processor. It's like a penis extension for those of us who can't afford a sports car.


 
I'm sure there's an app for that.


----------



## 8ball (May 25, 2012)

golightly said:


> I'm sure there's an app for that.


 
If there's an app that fixes not being able to afford a sports car I want a link.

Now! 

(pretty please)


----------



## FaradayCaged (May 25, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> I still like my Nokia 6500s. The battery lasted over a week on standby when it was new, although that's down to about three days now. Had it nearly five years.
> View attachment 19576


 
I had that phone. It was amazing, one of the few phones around at the time that had Symbian s60 instead of s40 which most others had. It was fucking awesome phone, I lost the battery though one night pissed up and then went onto a cheap second hand phone due to spending all my money on booze an drugs .

Its still a good phone now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 26, 2012)

iPhone 3GS.


----------



## TopCat (May 29, 2012)

I am sticking with my Nokia X2. 

Interesting how quickly Eastender got into the dark side eh? Lets laugh at his flat battery at summer festivals?!


----------



## golightly (May 29, 2012)

TopCat said:


> I am sticking with my Nokia X2.
> 
> Interesting how quickly Eastender got into the dark side eh? Lets laugh at his flat battery at summer festivals?!


 
Well, that or it gets nicked.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2012)

weltweit said:


> Nokia 6303i Classic - Battery lasts most of the week if calls are low, with making calls it still lasts a few days. Camera is 3.2mpx and not bad. Mostly metal body and keys.


This looks good.  But it still has more than I need - I don't need to use email or instant messaging on my mobile phone, but I suppose I could just not use that function.  Nor do I want to use it for listening to music: I have an ipod if I ever want to hear MP3s, which is when I'm walking the dog, and not even all the time then; I'm more likely to listen to podcasts.  I suppose a camera is handy,  although I can't remember the last time I took a photo with my current mobile.  So I'd be paying for things I don't use, but I suppose that's always going to be the case.


I like the look of it, though.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> I like the look of it, though.


I don't remember there is a camera on it so I rarely use that.
I don't use email on it. Receive but never send texts.

I just use it as a phone. What I do like is the metal back and keyboard, I think they will last better in my pocket with my keys than a plastic alternative and the battery life which is not at all bad.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2012)

3310 - you can get to fuck I'm not selling mine.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2012)

Does it have a torch?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> 3310 - you can get to fuck I'm not selling mine.


£30.  That's more like it.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> £30. That's more like it.


It's not leaving my hands hun, it's a 3310 ffs.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> It's not leaving my hands hun, it's a 3310 ffs.




That wasn't an offer! I mean, I've looked them up after seeing your recommendation, and they seem to be available for £30, which is a reasonable price for a mobile phone. So, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 7, 2012)

danny la rouge said:


> That wasn't an offer! I mean, I've looked them up after seeing your recommendation, and they seem to be available for £30, which is a reasonable price for a mobile phone. So, thanks for the heads up.


Indestructible and all, plus retro appeal for geeks. Might even help you  pull.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 7, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Indestructible and all, plus retro appeal for geeks. Might even help you pull.


Well, the missus won't like that, but I'm going out tomorrow night, so I'll put on my lucky pants.


----------

